# MTB Strecke Brensbach



## Devilz1985 (7. August 2015)

weiss einer etwas darüber das in Brensbach auch eine MTB Strecke in 2015 eröffnet wird?!


----------



## Devilz1985 (18. August 2015)

*26.9. 14.00 h Eröffnung der neuen Rundstrecke in Brensbach >das habe ich auf der MTB Geo Naturpark Seite gefunden *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (21. August 2015)

....das eine in Planung war, wusste ich noch.... Der Tag der Eröffnung wurde auch an der Pfungstädter Odenwald-Tour des TV 08 Wersau, Anfang August, bekannt gegeben, jedoch war dieser mir auch nicht mehr geläufig.

Ich hab aber auch was in der Presse gefunden und zitiere mal einen kurzen Auszug aus einem Bericht des *Odenwald Echo* über die *Pfungstädter Odenwald-Tour des TV 08 Wersau* vom *06.08.2015: *
".....Wer das Ereignis verpasst hat, kann sich den *26. September 2015 *vormerken. Dann wird, in Zusammenarbeit mit dem *Geo-Naturpark Odenwald-Bergstraße in Brensbach*, eine neue *MTB-Rundstrecke *eingeweiht. Die als *BW 1* eingetragene Route ist *27 Kilometer lang * und hält *630 Höhenmeter* bereit....."

Ei, da freuen wir uns doch schon drauf


----------



## Devilz1985 (21. August 2015)

Ah Danke  Na da hoffe ich das ein bissel was dabei auf der BW1 ,werden ja die Wersauer mit Streckenpaten sein!


----------



## Flo_Odw. (2. September 2015)

Wo kommt ihr zwei denn her? Bin die 30km vom TV auch wieder mitgefahren. Mehr geht da sonntags nicht, nachdem ich Samstag immer lange auf dem Strassenfest verweile. Bin Werscher...
Edit: Ah, Devilz aus Bromisch, und Silvermoon?


----------



## Devilz1985 (5. September 2015)

ach komm die 50 sind ja auch nicht so hart Bin zwar nicht mitgefahren wegen schaffen aber war mal kurz vor Ort weil die Shirts von Thomas sehen wollte!


----------



## Silvermoon (8. September 2015)

So, jetzt isses auch inzwischen schon ganz offiziell auf der Homepage des Geo-Naturpark Bergstraße-Odenwald angekündigt worden...

Ei guck emol do:
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/aktuelles/109-einweihung-mountainbike-strecke-brensbach


----------



## otzbiker (9. September 2015)

Wenn man es gar nicht mehr abwarten kann...

http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/brensbach-wersau-bw1


----------



## Devilz1985 (12. September 2015)

Also man muss sie glaube ich,andersrum Fahren um ein wenig mehr Spaß zu haben


----------



## Silvermoon (13. September 2015)

....kann man machen....vielleicht sollte man die Beschilderung dann doppelseitig anbringen  Obwohl wir Einheimischen diese dann eh net bräuchten. Wir kennen den Weg auch anders rum, und eine paar nette Trails kann man da ja noch spontan mitnehmen 
Wir sind ja flexibel


----------



## Silvermoon (13. September 2015)

...aber am 26. September fahren wir alle mal brav der Beschilderung nach 
Mal im Ernst, ich finds toll, dass wir in unserer Ecke bald um eine Strecke reicher sind....egal, in welche Richtung man sie fährt. 
Die Radsportler des TV o8 Wersau haben tolle Arbeit geleistet und viel Zeit investiert!
*Dankeschön *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devilz1985 (13. September 2015)

Das stimmt ,schön das sich Leute drum kümmern  auch mit soviel Arbeit und Bürokratischen Hindernissen


----------



## Devilz1985 (15. September 2015)

Strecke abgefahren heute! Ausschilderung ist Top,Strecke wie ich schon erwartet hatte komplett ohne Trails oder ähnliches 
2-3 Schöne Ausblicke aber kennen die meisten von hier so oder so


----------



## otzbiker (17. September 2015)

Danke für die Info. Dann kann ich mir die Einweihung bzw. Befahrung auch schenken.

Von der Höchst Strecke war ich auch schon enttäuscht. Lohnt sich eigentlich die Strecke im Brombachtal?


----------



## slatanic (17. September 2015)

Die Bromischer hat ein paar trails.....
Fürth lohnt auf jeden Fall


----------



## Devilz1985 (18. September 2015)

Ja also die haben schon Arbeit mit der Strecke gehabt aber man hätte echt ein wenig einbauen können! Also die Bromischer ist so meine Trainingsstrecke für Marathons und hat relativ wenig Trails weil es sehr schwierig ist Trails dauerhaft und offiziel für ne Strecke einzubauen! Wer sich aber ein wenig hier auskennt kann von der Strecke abweichend hier eine Menge entdecken


----------



## Flo_Odw. (22. September 2015)

Ich werde aus Wertschätzung für das Projekt am Samstag wohl mitfahren, auch wenn es nicht die attraktivste Strecke ist. Da ich in Laudenau wohne, bau ich mir da sowieso eine schöne An- und Abfahrt ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devilz1985 (24. September 2015)

Genau das ist schön,ich wäre wahrscheinlich auch mit gefahren aber ich bin auf ner Hochzeit! Viel Spaß am Samstag


----------



## Das-Licht (26. September 2015)

Die Brensbacher Strecke Bw1 ist in der Tat mehr eine Touren- und Konditionsstrecke, mit zwei drei hübschen Abfahrten durch Feld und Wald. Ich war heute bei der Eröffnung mit dabei, und habe von Start, Ziel und unterwegs ein paar Bilder geknipst. 

...und ja, Devilz; an einer Hochzeit in Brensbach sind wir vorbei gefahren.... ...davon hab ich aber keine Bilder. 







Beginn und Ende der Route ist am Sportplatz in Brensbach.






Ein Teil der Biker. Es werden wohl knapp einhundert Starter gewesen sein.






Die "Offiziellen" der Streckenfreigabe. Fragt mich nicht, wer welche Funktion hat. Ausser dem Dirk Dewald kenne ich Niemanden.






Allgemeine Aufbruchsstimmung zum Einweihen der Strecke.






...und jetzt... eben... ...geht´s los.






Das Feld setzt sich zügig in Bewegung






Trotz eher kritischem Wetters herrscht gute Laune.






Im ersten Waldstück erwacht der Sportsgeist...






...und man gibt Alles um vorne mit dabei zu sein.






Bereits nach ca. 10 Km hat sich das Fahrerfeld sichtlich gelichtet. Auf meinem okkupiertem Hochsitz warte ich etwa 10 Minuten um die ersten 20 Fahrer abzulichten.






Die Stimmung ist gut -noch - denn bald kommen noch zwei "schöne" Anstiege.






Nach ca. 28 Km ist es dann geschafft.






Endspurt übers Ziel hinaus, weil...






...Eiweiße, Fette und Kohlehydrate in fester und flüssiger Form rufen.






Total erschöpft liegen die Fahrräder im Gras. Nicht mal ein paar Tropfen Öl wurden ihnen gegönnt, während...






...die Teilnehmer bei bester Stimmung die Tour Revue passieren lassen.

Eine gelungene Veranstaltung des SV-Brensbach und des Geo-Naturpark. Danke!


----------



## Devilz1985 (27. September 2015)

Nee war in Neustadt an der W. 
Aber schön das so viele da waren obwohl die Strecke relativ easy ist! Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Flo_Odw. (28. September 2015)

@Das-Licht
Hast mich auf dem Sammelbild vom Start ja sogar drauf, ganz links im weißen Trikot
War eine schöne Eröffnung. Leider hat uns pünktlich zum Start die Sonne im Stich gelassen. Es stimmt schon, technisch ist die Strecke nicht, die Anstiege sind teilweise aber schon etwas anspruchsvoller, was die Physis angeht. Ein Untrainierter fährt die Strecke mal nicht eben so. Das Feld war nach hinten auch seehr langgezerrt.  Die Abfahrt von Böllstein nach Ob.-Kainsbach ist sehr spaßig mit lustigen Wellen durchsetzt, da kam Freude auf.
Alles in Allem eine schöne Konditionsrunde, vielen Dank an die Wersauer Streckenersteller um Otto Klinger und Gerhard Schmidt! Es ist wohl alles andere als einfach, seine Streckenvorstellungen durch alle Instanzen zu bekommen.


----------



## Das-Licht (28. September 2015)

...und grüner Helm??  Es gibt unter den 277 Fotos, die ich vom Start, von unterwegs und beim Zieleinlauf machte, dann noch ein paar Bilder, auf Denen Du drauf bist.  Diese liegen in einem share. Bei Interesse, PN mit Mailadresse an mich, dann sende ich Dir den Link zu den komprimierten ooc-pics. Gilt auch für andere Teilnehmer, die bsp. hier zufällig mitlesen.


----------

